# [Mise à jour] Erreurs de compilation

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

1) Lors d'une mise à jour, en lançant revdep-rebuild, j'obtiens l'erreur :

```
checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5/work/build':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5 failed (compile phase):

 *   failed to run configure

```

Que faut-il faire ?

2) Je passe de Python 2.6 à Python 2.7. python-updater a planté sur la compilation de x11-libs/vte. J'ai tout de même supprimé Python 2.6 et changé de version avec eselect python. Est-ce que je peux simplement relancer python-updater ?

[edit] j'ai finalement relancé mais de nombreux packages plantent à la compilation.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

```
gcc-config -l
```

 ?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> ```
> gcc-config -l
> ```
> ...

 

tux jerome # gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.5 *

----------

## xaviermiller

Cherche dans le forum "c compiler cannot create executables", c'est une erreur très récurrente  :Wink: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Cherche dans le forum "c compiler cannot create executables", c'est une erreur très récurrente 

 

Il y a de nombreux fils dont certains avec des dizaines de pages et différentes solutions. Ca ne m'avance pas trop...

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu connais le laïus ici : donne-nous des infos précises et on pourra t'aider. Ici, avec juste "C Cannot create executables", c'est la seule réponse que je peux te donner.

Quelles sont les dernières mises à jour faites avant que ce problème n'arrive ? (regarde via ton emerge.log).

As-tu suivi les messages elog ? fait un dispatch-conf ?

----------

## scherz0

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> 1) Lors d'une mise à jour, en lançant revdep-rebuild, j'obtiens l'erreur :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Comme indiqué dans le message d'erreur, config.log contient des éléments utiles pour savoir pourquoi le compilateur utilisé ne fonctionne pas

----------

## Neuromancien

 *scherz0 wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   Bonjour,
> 
> 1) Lors d'une mise à jour, en lançant revdep-rebuild, j'obtiens l'erreur :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Le voici : config.log

----------

## scherz0

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Comme indiqué dans le message d'erreur, config.log contient des éléments utiles pour savoir pourquoi le compilateur utilisé ne fonctionne pas 
> 
> Le voici : config.log

 

Il y a probablement un problème avec dev-libs/mpfr, dont dépend gcc :

```

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/cc1: error while loading shared libraries: libmpfr.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

----------

